# Bleaching issues



## durannarud (Oct 28, 2006)

Hi guys,

I started running some bleaching tests on my blank shirts, and I had some questions about that.

I used peroxide to neutralize the bleach (for now, as Anti-Bleach and Bleach Stop seem to be sold only in large quantities), which worked out fine, but the shirts keep losing color when washed. I mean, they still look the same afterwards, but they'll stain anything else they're washed with. 

How long does this last for, or is it because I used peroxide? Would this happen with any other anti-bleach product? Is there a way around it?

Thanks in advance.


----------

